# JDS facing Cain december 29 plus signing a Corinthians deal.



## otronegro (Aug 23, 2011)

'I just learned that I must now face Velasquez December 29. Not signed, but is forwarded. I think we have to follow the ranking. Currently, Velasquez is well, is the second. I should be fighting Overeen, but he suffered some penalties and I think he don't deserve to fight for the belt just yet. No matter who is going to be. I'm ready.'



> Fiquei sabendo agora que devo enfrentar o Velasquez dia 29 de dezembro. Não assinei, mas está encaminhado. Acho que tem que seguir o ranking. No momento, o Velasquez está bem, é o segundo. Tinha o Overeem que eu poderia lutar, mas ele sofreu algumas penalidades e acho que não merece lutar mais pelo cinturão. Não importa contra quem vai ser. Estou preparado.




'My motivation to come to the Corinthians is the support given by the Corinthians supporters. Such a big club is providing to help another MMA athlete and leveraging the sport. I think this is an excellent initiative and I am very happy. This is the team me and my family always root for. I was never very good playing ball, I am wooden leg (local term for a bad footballer). I enjoyed hitting faults though. At school I played quarterback and was never good at it.'



> Já sou mais um (no banco de loucos) há muito tempo. Minha motivação de vir para o Corinthians é esse apoio. Um clube tão grande se dispondo a ajudar mais um atleta do MMA e alavancando o esporte. Acho uma iniciativa excelente e estou muito feliz. Sempre foi meu time do coração e de toda a minha família. Eu nunca fui muito bom de bola, sou perna de pau. Eu gostava de bater faltas. Na escola eu jogava de quarto zagueiro e só dava canelada nos outros.












source



Sooo we got our headline for the last card of the year? me like it :happy01:


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

Congrats to JDS, he's a true sportsman, and deserves every penny paid.

Hope you KO Cain this time, not TKO him


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Don't know anything about Corinthians other than it's a soccer team but if it means Junior is getting more money than I'm all for it.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

I presume he means halfback unless he is talking about gridiron. Also I don't really get these club deals I noticed chealsea did one with sauber, so I presume they must be getting something out of it.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Not really the fight I think most of us were hoping for. I really hope Overeem at least gets a tune up fight so we don't have to wait until next spring to see him fight.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

It's a joke of a fight, but I'm happy for JDS on his club deal. MMA is honestly bigger in Brazil than it is in the US at this point, those guys are getting mad sponsorships and media coverage.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

slapstick said:


> I presume he means halfback unless he is talking about gridiron. Also I don't really get these club deals I noticed chealsea did one with sauber, so I presume they must be getting something out of it.


It's pretty obvious this was translated with the help of an online translation tool. JDS didn't actually say he played quarterback, he was speaking Portuguese.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cain is on thin ice here, he's looking at HW purgatory,

Junior is on top of the world, great to see, he deserves it. Best representative for MMA right now? I think he is.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

How can this be a joke of a fight? Overeem is the obvious better opponent, but he IS coming off of a suspension for using banned substances. Of all of JDS' opponents, the only one people thought could beat him is Cain. Alright, he stopped him early, but there was so many questions that Cain never got to ask. Is JDS THAT good off of his back? We just seen Cain absolutley destroy a dude that beat Fedor.

I don't see anyone at HW, with the exception of JDS and Overeem, even challenging Cain. He seems to me like he will tear through any opponent that is put in front of him.


----------



## joey.jupiter (Apr 7, 2010)

since his TKO of Cain, you can tell he doesn't think much of Cain. But Cain is out for blood in their next fight and his fight vs Bigfoot was impressive though i'm aware he isn't in Cain's league. 

be a much better fight this time around though! can't wait.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> How can this be a joke of a fight? Overeem is the obvious better opponent, but he IS coming off of a suspension for using banned substances. Of all of JDS' opponents, the only one people thought could beat him is Cain. Alright, he stopped him early, but there was so many questions that Cain never got to ask. Is JDS THAT good off of his back? We just seen Cain absolutley destroy a dude that beat Fedor.
> 
> I don't see anyone at HW, with the exception of JDS and Overeem, even challenging Cain. He seems to me like he will tear through any opponent that is put in front of him.


It's not that it's a joke of a fight so much as HW being a joke of a division. Cain was stopped, brutally, in just over a minute. He has one win since, against an opponent who is now 0-1 in the UFC. In any serious division this would not be enough to earn a rematch.

As for your second paragraph - Cain's hype as this great kickboxer is bunk. He just isn't. Any opponent who is dangerous off his back and decent in the stand up would present a challenge. Most notably Werdum.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Cain will survive a little longer this time, but in the end... the outcome will be exactly the same. We'll get to see Junior and Overeem eventually, I'm sure of it.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

BrianRClover said:


> Cain will survive a little longer this time, but in the end... the outcome will be exactly the same. We'll get to see Junior and Overeem eventually, I'm sure of it.


Oh god I hope so!


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Cain is gonna win this


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

An overhand behind the back of the ear in the first fight in the first round didn't really tell us much about the fight.

If there's one thing I've learned whilst watching this sport, it's that unexpected early flash KO/TKO's don't really tell us much about a fighters true ability.

Everyone was writing Cain off for the Brock fight and it appears people are doing the same for this rematch, thinking Cain is just going to walk right into a back of the ear shot again.

I don't see that happening.

The Terminator is back, and he's going to take JDS down, drag him into deep waters and drown him.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

GrappleRetarded said:


> An overhand behind the back of the ear in the first fight in the first round didn't really tell us much about the fight.
> 
> If there's one thing I've learned whilst watching this sport, it's that unexpected early flash KO/TKO's don't really tell us much about a fighters true ability.
> 
> ...


The right hand was set up by a jab, a jab which JDS used throughout the fight and Cain responded the same each time. JDS only had to throw it out there twice to read Cain and be sure that he'd do the same again, then capitalised on it perfectly.

That is called 'outclassed', not 'flash KO because it hit him behind the ear'. JDS knew the punch would land and he threw it with the intention of finishing the fight, Cain simply did not know that he was being read like a book.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

I belive Cain will win this time, he'll get him down and destroy him on the ground.

Cain is an absolute beast, and he just simply got caught last time around.
Hopefully the bookies see this as an easy fight for JDS because of their first fight and I might collect big


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Cain fans. lol

Their boy gets KO'ed in 64 seconds and "it doesn't prove much" It proved Junior doesn't need much to put Cain away.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

In one minute, a severely injured JDS stuffed a takedown, figured out an opening in Cain's standup, and finished him. 


A healthy Junior is going to send Cain to 205lbs permanently.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

SM33 said:


> The right hand was set up by a jab, a jab which JDS used throughout the fight and Cain responded the same each time. JDS only had to throw it out there twice to read Cain and be sure that he'd do the same again, then capitalised on it perfectly.
> 
> That is called 'outclassed', not 'flash KO because it hit him behind the ear'. JDS knew the punch would land and he threw it with the intention of finishing the fight, Cain simply did not know that he was being read like a book.


You don't intentionally land shots to the back of the head unless you're cheating. That's where the shot hit Cain, to the back of the head. So which is it? Junior intentionally placed that shot behind the back of Cains head, or he accidentally hit him there? Given Juniors track record of being a clean fighter, it looks like he didn't mean to hit him in that spot at all.

Had that shot not hit him in that spot, I'm not sure Cain would have gone down at all.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

SM33 said:


> Best representative for MMA right now? I think he is.


Bull. dos Santos is a good guy and all but there are plenty of other athletes in the UFC that are better representatives for MMA than he is.

There's no way JDS was "reading Cain like a book". He threw a punch and it landed on the right spot. Not discrediting dos Santos' win as it's hard to discredit a knockout, but he got a good punch in and Cain went down. Hopefully Cain will avoid dos Santos' power strikes this time around and get a TKO on the floor.


----------



## BOMDC (Feb 13, 2011)

GrappleRetarded said:


> You don't intentionally land shots to the back of the head unless you're cheating. That's where the shot hit Cain, to the back of the head. So which is it? Junior intentionally placed that shot behind the back of Cains head, or he accidentally hit him there? Given Juniors track record of being a clean fighter, it looks like he didn't mean to hit him in that spot at all.
> 
> Had that shot not hit him in that spot, I'm not sure Cain would have gone down at all.




Come on dude. I'm as big a Cain fan as he next but that rambling sounded ridiculous and reeks of fanboy ism. If you hit someone in the back of the ear it's legal and if you watch any of juniors fight you know he lands his shots where he aims most of the time. Back of the head shots is a dumb rule excluding shots right near the spine/barinstem.

Junior hits anyone clean they're going down. I think we all need to accept that although Cain is the next level/generation of hw's, junior might be a level higher.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

GrappleRetarded said:


> You don't intentionally land shots to the back of the head unless you're cheating. That's where the shot hit Cain, to the back of the head. So which is it? Junior intentionally placed that shot behind the back of Cains head, or he accidentally hit him there? Given Juniors track record of being a clean fighter, it looks like he didn't mean to hit him in that spot at all.
> 
> Had that shot not hit him in that spot, I'm not sure Cain would have gone down at all.


Ear, temple, nose, jaw, eye, whatever, he would have gone down.

I said JDS knew it would land, not that he intended to hit Cain illegally. Meaning he knew Cain's head would be a sitting duck, so he punched it.



Ari said:


> Bull. dos Santos is a good guy and all but there are plenty of other athletes in the UFC that are better representatives for MMA than he is.
> 
> There's no way JDS was "reading Cain like a book". He threw a punch and it landed on the right spot. Not discrediting dos Santos' win as it's hard to discredit a knockout, but he got a good punch in and Cain went down. Hopefully Cain will avoid dos Santos' power strikes this time around and get a TKO on the floor.


Well you're obviously not qualified enough to comment. JDS analysed Velasquez perfectly from the get go, tested the jab which set up the right hand, then executed the combination perfectly and ended the fight.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

BOMDC said:


> Come on dude. I'm as big a Cain fan as he next but that rambling sounded ridiculous and reeks of fanboy ism. If you hit someone in the back of the ear it's legal and if you watch any of juniors fight you know he lands his shots where he aims most of the time. Back of the head shots is a dumb rule excluding shots right near the spine/barinstem.
> 
> Junior hits anyone clean they're going down. I think we all need to accept that although Cain is the next level/generation of hw's, junior might be a level higher.


I'll believe it if I see it again. Like I said, I don't buy much into unexpected early KO's.

Cain has completely steam rolled through every single opponent in front of him. He then fights Junior and gets destroyed in the first round. I'm just not buying that Cain was any where near 100 percent for that fight.

All will be revealed in the rematch. If Junior destroys Cain again, I'll eat my words and apologise.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

GrappleRetarded said:


> I'll believe it if I see it again. Like I said, I don't buy much into unexpected early KO's.
> 
> Cain has completely steam rolled through every single opponent in front of him. He then fights Junior and gets destroyed in the first round. I'm just not buying that Cain was any where near 100 percent for that fight.
> 
> All will be revealed in the rematch. If Junior destroys Cain again, I'll eat my words and apologise.


Just because you didn't expect an early knock out, doesn't render the result of the fight meaningless.

And 100 percent? Junior was on the slab a week later for knee surgery, the injury was sustained BEFORE the fight.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

SM33 said:


> Just because you didn't expect an early knock out, doesn't render the result of the fight meaningless.
> 
> And 100 percent? Junior was on the slab a week later for knee surgery, the injury was sustained BEFORE the fight.


I didn't ever say the fight was meaningless, stop putting words in my mouth. I said not too much can be learned from unexpected, early flash KO's, not that the fight was completely meaningless. 

I never said Junior wasn't 100 percent. Now we get to see both fighters enter the octagon fit and healthy. If Junior read Cain so quickly and easily as you point out, then surely he will have no problem doing it again just as easily.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

GrappleRetarded said:


> I didn't ever say the fight was meaningless, stop putting words in my mouth. I said not too much can be learned from unexpected, early flash KO's, not that the fight was completely meaningless.
> 
> I never said Junior wasn't 100 percent. Now we get to see both fighters enter the octagon fit and healthy. If Junior read Cain so quickly and easily as you point out, then surely he will have no problem doing it again just as easily.


Plenty can be learned from it, JDS needed only one minute to shut down Cain's offense(both striking and grappling) then impose his own enough to end the fight.

JDS is too far ahead with his hands and movement, Velasquez will have a very hard time tricking him enough to get a takedown.

Another point is the mental game, JDS is going to be confident as ever for this fight, Cain is going to be scratching his head thinking 'I already fought this guy but I'm no wiser as to how I can beat him'.

Anyone can win but there's little argument for favoring Velasquez in this fight.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

SM33 said:


> Plenty can be learned from it, JDS needed only one minute to shut down Cain's offense(both striking and grappling) then impose his own enough to end the fight.
> 
> JDS is too far ahead with his hands and movement, Velasquez will have a very hard time tricking him enough to get a takedown.
> 
> ...


That's all just speculation on your behalf. You have simply no idea what is going through Cain Velasquez' head right now. You have no idea what he's thinking, so don't act like you do.

There's plenty of argument for Cain winning the rematch:

A) The KO loss makes Cain come back stronger than ever (or weaker, one of the two things happens to all fighters. They either come back stronger and more determined than ever, or they never return to their former selves). Judging by Cains last performance in The Big Foot fight, he looks focused, determined and hungry.

B) Cain analyses what went wrong in the first fight and comes in with a fresh game plan. Instead of just standing in front of Junior throwing leg kicks, Cain will most likely look to get right in Juniors face from the get go and look to employ a heavy grappling based game plan. (Like he does in pretty much all of his fights).

C) Staistics - Cain has the second highest strikes landed percentage in the UFC. He also has a 67 percent take down percentage. Other than the JDS fight, he has also never lost a single round in MMA competition. All of these raw statistics make an argument for Cain being a threat to any fighter in any division in the UFC 

D) Injuries and lay off. Cain was recovering from a very bad shoulder injury and was out for a long time prior to the fight. He also sloppily packed on a few more pounds for the JDS fight. JDS was also injured, but I believe Cain had the more serious injury and Junior didn't hae to deal with the heavy lay off.

I don't think Cain will have to "trick" Junior into a take down. I think he'll rush Junior from the get go, grab onto a single, and drive him down to the mat and then have his way with Junior from there. I think Cain is one of the best MMA wrestlers in this sport right now and has fantastic transitions and GNP once it hits the floor. I think he's going to showcase that in all it's glory in this rematch.

There's your argument.


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

Cigano by 'fluke' ko again!


----------



## BOMDC (Feb 13, 2011)

GrappleRetarded said:


> I didn't ever say the fight was meaningless, stop putting words in my mouth. *I said not too much can be learned from unexpected, early flash KO's*, not that the fight was completely meaningless.
> 
> I never said Junior wasn't 100 percent. Now we get to see both fighters enter the octagon fit and healthy. If Junior read Cain so quickly and easily as you point out, then surely he will have no problem doing it again just as easily.




Totally agree. But considering everything else about both fighters, it's pretty tough to think that JDS KOing Cain at some point is not going to be the most probable outcome. Cain is a beast. He has good hands, wrestling, strength and the ability to break opponents due to his relentlessness/cardio. The thing is, it's tough to imagine anyone keeping JDS on his back for long as well as anyone surviving 25 minutes without getting clipped by one of those crisp, accurate bombs.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

SM33 said:


> Ear, temple, nose, jaw, eye, whatever, he would have gone down.
> 
> I said JDS knew it would land, not that he intended to hit Cain illegally. Meaning he knew Cain's head would be a sitting duck, so he punched it.
> 
> ...


I am absolutely qualified to comment. You just can't get off poor Junior's nuts long enough to post anything that isn't biased or thought out. I never said Junior got lucky. I never discredited his win. He beat Cain pretty quickly and I think it's sketchy Cain is getting a rematch so quick. But to say Junior analyzed Cain from the get go is just ridiculous and every post you have made in this thread just reaks of bias and ignorance which makes YOU unqualified to comment. Cain came in, Junior threw a punch and it landed behind the ear. It was a solid hit, obviously, but you need to watch that fight again if you think Junior picked him apart from the get go, a notion that is utterly laughable.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Ari said:


> I am absolutely qualified to comment. You just can't get off poor Junior's nuts long enough to post anything that isn't biased or thought out. I never said Junior got lucky. I never discredited his win. He beat Cain pretty quickly and I think it's sketchy Cain is getting a rematch so quick. But to say Junior analyzed Cain from the get go is just ridiculous and every post you have made in this thread just reaks of bias and ignorance which makes YOU unqualified to comment. Cain came in, Junior threw a punch and it landed behind the ear. It was a solid hit, obviously, but you need to watch that fight again if you think Junior picked him apart from the get go, a notion that is utterly laughable.


Have you watched the fight very recently? Because I have. Infact I have the fight memorized and I am prepared to step into this debate. 

Have you watched the fight very recently?


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> Have you watched the fight very recently? Because I have. Infact I have the fight memorized and I am prepared to step into this debate.
> 
> Have you watched the fight very recently?


Khov, you know I love you but I know better than to get into a debate with you when it comes to JDS or any other Brazilian fighter.

The fight was pretty evenly contested up until the knockout. JDS did a good job of stuffing Cain's takedown and took his leg kicks well despite having a damaged knee coming into the fight but he did not "read Cain like a book" by any means. He simply landed a clean punch on Cain's temple that knocked him down and followed up with the TKO. Like I said, it was a solid win, and even as someone who is a big Cain fan and who roots against dos Santos frequently, I think it's ridiculous that people try and pass dos Santos' win as a fluke. Do I think that Cain will win the rematch? Absolutely. I still think he's better than dos Santos, but this is MMA and anything can happen, and dos Santos is one of the best fighters in the world with some of MMA's best boxing and underrated takedown defense. But what I'm tired of is reading completely ridiculous and biased posts that distort facts and reality simply to laud their favorite fighter. That's like me saying Anderson Silva got lucky against Rich Franklin when he battered him in the clinch on two different occasions. Rich Franklin is absolutely my favorite fighter but I know he's not the best Middleweight in the world anymore and I know that he's certainly not better than Anderson, or even really close to his level.

I get it, you guys like dos Santos and that's completely fine, but let go of his sack for a moment and think logically here.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

JDS used the same punch multiple times to guage Cain's reaction, then used it to set up a knock out blow, I don't know how you can watch the fight and not notice this.

Cain landed leg kicks blah blah... So what? He's known for mixing it up really well but was way too predictable for Junior. Read like a book.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

SM33 said:


> The right hand was set up by a jab, a jab which JDS used throughout the fight and Cain responded the same each time. JDS only had to throw it out there twice to read Cain and be sure that he'd do the same again, then capitalised on it perfectly.
> 
> That is called 'outclassed', not 'flash KO because it hit him behind the ear'. JDS knew the punch would land and he threw it with the intention of finishing the fight, Cain simply did not know that he was being read like a book.


Unless you spoke to JDS himself You cant know that. You can believe that as a theory but it certainly isnt anything more then exactly that... "a theory"

JDS tends to use the same combinations pretty often. If you watch the Nelson fight you will see that he doesnt throw with alot of variety. Its just the way he fights. Its been working for him so he doesnt need to switch anything up. 

In my opinion you are over reading it. See how i said "In my opinion". Because im not just going to make a claim and pass it off as fact when its impossible to know unless the fighter himself states so.



> The right hand was set up by a jab, a jab which JDS used throughout the fight


You do realize that people throw the jab out there constantly right??? it is something used constantly throughout fights. JDS threw a jab out there because thats what you do with Jabs. He didnt do anything that is "abnormal" and would be considered reading Cain like a book and out classing him. Otherwise whenever a person gets a KO you could say he was reading his opponent like a book. Every single fight has jabs being thrown out and until GSP jabs were mostly always used to see the opponents response or to set up combinations. GSP is the only fight i can recall where the JAB was used as a primary source of damage.

I saw JDS time a good punch and hurt Cain with it. No different then most fights that end standing. I certainly dont think JDS outclassed Cain. If JDS-Cain fought each other 10x i can see either fighter getting the 6-4 nod. I consider what JDS did to MIR to be outclassing or what Cain did to Bigfoot or Rothwell.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

It's unbelieveable how much bias can cloud one's judgment or perception of an event. You're just making up excuses to make dos Santos look like he had an easy time with Cain. I've already given credit to dos Santos for the win. He did well in catching Cain coming in and got the victory as a result, but if the fight had gone on longer I think the result would definitely be different whether or not dos Santos won or lost. Either way, you'd still be making excuses like you did after Dan Henderson beat Shogun. I'm not blind, I watched the fight. Sideways was dead on with what he said. dos Santos pumped his jab to gage distance and to keep Cain at bay, which he was partially successful in doing so. Those leg kicks were hurting and dos Santos wasnted to keep him at a dantance. After Cain failed on his takedown attempt, Junior got a good sense of distance and landed a clean, solid hit on Cain coming in. Was it a good win? Absolutely, but don't act like Cain was read like a book.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> Have you watched the fight very recently? Because I have. Infact I have the fight memorized and I am prepared to step into this debate.
> 
> Have you watched the fight very recently?


Lol i just noticed this.

We all know you are prepared to step into any debate regarding JDS and we all know your stance and points in each of those debates. Just as predictable LL is when talking about Machida or Limba is talking about Jones you are that predictable when it comes to JDS. And its probably fair to say that im pretty predictable when it comes to talking about Mike Swick. I try not to be on your guys level but it is sometimes hard to not let your favorite fighters nuts to blur the vision. 

BUT now i actually am curious to see you send a reply to the debate just to see if there is anything i didnt expect. :thumb02:


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

You are wrong, JDS was looking to exploit a specific part of Cain's striking and did it in no time. Just like Silva and Rua specifically lead with right hands against Griffin, Shogun specifically feinted right kicks against Liddell.

Read up on some striking arts, there is more to these fights than well timed punches.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Ari said:


> I am absolutely qualified to comment. You just can't get off poor Junior's nuts long enough to post anything that isn't biased or thought out. I never said Junior got lucky. I never discredited his win. He beat Cain pretty quickly and I think it's sketchy Cain is getting a rematch so quick. But to say Junior analyzed Cain from the get go is just ridiculous and every post you have made in this thread just reaks of bias and ignorance which makes YOU unqualified to comment. *Cain came in, Junior threw a punch and it landed behind the ear.* It was a solid hit, obviously, but you need to watch that fight again if you think Junior picked him apart from the get go, a notion that is utterly laughable.


I don't really want to join the pissing contest, but that is factually incorrect. Cain didn't move in to the punch, he was caught by a combination, just as SM33 says.

JDS threw a jab and followed it immediately with the haymaker. he wasn't testing Cain at that point, he was throwing with purpose.

Not that that means anything for the rematch, even the mooks at AWA presumably know how to watch tape.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I personally thought (and I haven't watched the fight in a while) that JDS figured Cain out quite quickly, which led to the KO. He was gaging Cain's reactions up until the punch, threw with all his power behind it knowing what Cain would do and it was picture perfect. There's a lot more to just throwing a punch and hoping it lands in that fight :/


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Sports_Nerd said:


> I don't really want to join the pissing contest, but that is factually incorrect. Cain didn't move in to the punch, he was caught by a combination, just as SM33 says.
> 
> JDS threw a jab and followed it immediately with the haymaker. he wasn't testing Cain at that point, he was throwing with purpose.
> 
> Not that that means anything for the rematch, even the mooks at AWA presumably know how to watch tape.


No offense but you've been reading my posts incorrectly.
I said that JDS pumped the jab to gauge distance and find his range so he could land the shot, which he was successful in doing so after a brief, evenly contested exchange on the feet. I never said that the haymaker he threw was by accident, he knew exactly what he was doing, but only after he had just established the distance.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Cain's going to take the rematch. I'm pretty confident.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

SM33 said:


> *You are wrong, JDS was looking to exploit a specific part of Cain's striking and did it in no time.* Just like Silva and Rua specifically lead with right hands against Griffin, Shogun specifically feinted right kicks against Liddell.
> 
> Read up on some striking arts, there is more to these fights than well timed punches.


False.

As I've said several times in this thread, JDS established a distance with Cain and landed a well-timed haymaker for the TKO. The only thing he exploited was Cain's chin. I know JDS meant to land that haymaker, I know it wasn't a lucky shot. He knew exactly what he was doing, but he did not 'expose" or "pick apart" Cain. The fight was evenly contested up until that point.

Read up on some striking arts? I've been training in Muy Thai and kickboxing ever since I was twelve years old. I know quite a bit about striking, and I imagine you do as well. The difference is, my opinion isn't clouded by bias and I can see the world behind dos Santos' testicles.

When you can post objectively for once, then I'll respect your opinion.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Evenly contested doesn't mean much when you lose in less than a minute.

That's up there with Canadian Psycho's "Chael Sonnen was winning the 2nd round before he slipped" in terms of humour value.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ari said:


> False.
> 
> As I've said several times in this thread, JDS established a distance with Cain and landed a well-timed haymaker for the TKO. The only thing he exploited was Cain's chin. I know JDS meant to land that haymaker, I know it wasn't a lucky shot. He knew exactly what he was doing, but he did not 'expose" or "pick apart" Cain. The fight was evenly contested up until that point.
> 
> ...


Cain countered JDS' jab with the same left hook every time leaving his left side exposed, even landing it once, which is why JDS chose the overhand right. There would be nothing to stop it, Cain would be too busy countering the jab with a left hook, he's done it twice with no comeback.

It's nothing to do with distance. It's about noticing habits and capitalizing on them, and JDS saw right through Cain's attack. Lulled into a sense of security them BAM.

And stop with the biased stuff, I have nothing against Cain Velasquez and I don't support fighters based on nationality, unlike some...


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Ari said:


> No offense but you've been reading my posts incorrectly.
> I said that JDS pumped the jab to gauge distance and find his range so he could land the shot, which he was successful in doing so after a brief, evenly contested exchange on the feet. I never said that the haymaker he threw was by accident, he knew exactly what he was doing, but only after he had just established the distance.


He didn't just establish distance. He used the jab to elicit a certain response, which he anticipated, and threw a punch based on the reaction he was expecting.

He didn't "time" his right hand, he set it up. I'm relatively new here and not sure what background you have for calling SM33 a nuthugger, but his description of the finish is right on the money. Your "evenly contested exchange" was a feeling out process, in which both fighters were looking for a hole to exploit. JDS was the guy who found one first, and it took him just under a minute.

Check out 5:14 here:

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xmbboa_junior-dos-santos-ko-s-cain_sport


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I just watched the fight again and there is no way of actually knowing if dos Santos actually was setting Cain up the whole time, but I'm still incined to disagree that he was. What I did see was impressive takedown defense and a solid, well-timed overhand right. I'll concede also that Cain did throw the same combination he used on Nog. A combination dos Santos did well to avoid. While we were left with a clear winner, to still say that Cain was read like a book is still ridiculous because the fight only lasted 64 seconds. 

And just to clarify, there is a difference between support and outright bias. As fans of a spectator sport, we tend to root for athletes that we have the most in common with or have backgrounds that we can relate to or admire. I happen to support several fighters from the USA, seeing as thats where I'm from. If Brazilians can be patriotic about their fighters, then so can I. Erick Silva, Demian Maia, and Lyoto Machida are also some of my favorite fighters to watch, so I don't just root for American born fighters. But I don't dangle from Rich Franklin's nuts like a wild pubic hair or something. I don't the fact that Rich is my favorite fighter distort what has actually happened during his career.


----------

